
YUI 2.6.0 Released - ajbatac
http://yuiblog.com/blog/2008/10/01/yui-260/
======
zmimon
There's not a lot of hype about YUI but it's an incredibly impressive and
comprehensive framework.

The only problem is that 2.6.0 is more or less the end of the line for this
API - 3.0 will have a completely different design, so in the short term
there's a dilemma about whether to wait for 3.0 (which, btw, is a MUCH nicer
API to use) before diving into a major project using YUI.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Thanks for the information on 3.0. I have been thinking about using it for an
upcoming project. Now I just might wait.

Any idea on when it might be out?

------
auston
I was so intrigued by this update that I've decided to use it for an entire
app (ramamia)!

Previously, I only used certain elements (like animation), only spending the
minimal amount of time and code to make something work.

I like the update so far...

------
sidsavara
The parts I like best are the pagination and carousel, the two new controls.
Really sweet, I'm going to put that on my todo list to try out.

